# Kyoto grass/dwarf kyoto grass



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

does anyone have any info on Kyoto grass or dwarf kyoto grass. It is being sold in a LFS and looks like a nice plant, but I really cannot find much if any info on the stuff. any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The only reference I could find for Kyoto Grass was to Mondo grass (*Ophiopogon japonicus *) which is NOT an aquatic plant and will die submerged in an aquarium.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Same stuff.


----------

